# Delayed nightly security emails after upgrade to FreeBSD 10



## vasechka (Oct 30, 2015)

Hello,

I've got two servers which were recently upgraded from 9.2 to FreeBSD 10.1 (One was upgrade, second one was clean install due to hardware failure). Before upgrade, I was getting daily emails between 3 and 4am daily, but after upgrade, these emails started to arrive much later (8-9-10am). Just today decided to see what is going on and see bunch of jobs which started at 3:01am and still (8:45am) did not complete:


```
root    6352    0.0  0.0  16600  1732  -  I     3:01AM     0:00.00 cron: running job (cron)
root    6354    0.0  0.0  17072  2520  -  Is    3:01AM     0:00.01 /bin/sh - /usr/sbin/periodic daily
root    6356    0.0  0.0   8252  1916  -  I     3:01AM     0:00.00 lockf -t 0 /var/run/periodic.daily.lock /bin/sh /usr/sbin/periodic LOCKED daily
root    6357    0.0  0.0  17072  2520  -  I     3:01AM     0:00.00 /bin/sh /usr/sbin/periodic LOCKED daily
root    6364    0.0  0.0  17072  2524  -  I     3:01AM     0:00.01 /bin/sh /usr/sbin/periodic LOCKED daily
root    6365    0.0  0.0  12444  2056  -  I     3:01AM     0:00.00 mail -E -s dme.ny3.nln daily run output root
root    6445    0.0  0.0  17072  2532  -  I     3:01AM     0:00.00 /bin/sh /etc/periodic/daily/450.status-security
root    6446    0.0  0.0  17072  2520  -  I     3:01AM     0:00.00 /bin/sh - /usr/sbin/periodic security
root    6448    0.0  0.0   8252  1916  -  I     3:01AM     0:00.00 lockf -t 0 /var/run/periodic.security.lock /bin/sh /usr/sbin/periodic LOCKED security
root    6449    0.0  0.0  17072  2520  -  I     3:01AM     0:00.00 /bin/sh /usr/sbin/periodic LOCKED security
root    6456    0.0  0.0  17072  2524  -  I     3:01AM     0:00.00 /bin/sh /usr/sbin/periodic LOCKED security
root    6457    0.0  0.0  12444  2056  -  I     3:01AM     0:00.00 mail -E -s HOSTNAME daily security run output root
```

Then couple more at 6:31am


```
root    8036    0.0  0.0  17072  2540  -  I     6:31AM     0:00.00 /bin/sh - /etc/periodic/security/110.neggrpperm
root    8040    0.0  0.0  17072  2540  -  I     6:31AM     0:00.00 /bin/sh - /etc/periodic/security/110.neggrpperm
root    8042    0.0  0.0  12348  1924  -  I     6:31AM     0:00.00 tee /dev/stderr
root    8043    0.0  0.0   8260  1920  -  I     6:31AM     0:00.00 wc -l
```


I guess, it is something related to the 110.neggrpperm and the fact that it goes over huge array of data, instead of only system disk. Is there any way to limit it where to look?


----------

